# 15g tall, want to add plants



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we would like to add micro sword, temple-narrow leaf, rotala indica, and a banana plant. which of these do you think would be best for us to add? this would be our first attempt at a planted tank. its 15 gallon tall with 2 boesami rainbows, and 2 small keyhole cichlids. we would also like to add a piece of driftwood, but the only kind you can buy around here is reptile driftwood. Also, we keep our temp. at 78 degrees.

thanks.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

instead of micro sword, which I havent had much luck with, I'd try pygmy chain swords echinodorus tenellus. they spread more.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How much light is over the tank?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

On another note that tank is way too small for those fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry guys, forgot about this post  we have the standard lighting that came with our setup, ill have to ask the so when he comes home. and why is it too small for those fish? I know the keyholes get 4-5 inches, they were itty bitty things when we first got them, and now they are about 3/4 of an inch. they will be getting their own tank soon. as soon as we find a place for another tank, haha


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think they'll grow with regular bulbs.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

alright thats fine, well be making a trip friday or saturday again, what do you reccomend?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The recommended tank size for keyhole cichlids and the rainbows is a 3 ft tank or larger. The rainbows would be even happier in a longer tank.

Good starter plants for you would be: java ferns, anubias, maybe some crypts and some stems like water sprite or hygro.


----------

